# What steps need to be taken to create care label?



## MeanBod (Nov 7, 2013)

I am creating a new apparel line and am wondering what are the steps that I need to take to create my care label.

I am aware of the laws but how do I know what to instruct for 100% cotton and dry-fit material?

I have my apparel manufactured in china and they don't come with any care labels. Do I wash them and see what works?


----------



## Buckethead613 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello MeanBod, 
you could try to wash them yourself, or try to find t-shirt which has the same materials(make sure it has care label) and just use it as the refference.
hope it helps


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

By law they should have an RN# to track the item to its origin so you can find the care info. If that's not the case (no #RN) I would be concerned about fair labor laws at which point I would get my shirts done elsewhere. 

Anyhow, are they 100% ringspun? blends?


----------



## MeanBod (Nov 7, 2013)

They are 100% ring spun cotton for men and 88% nylon/12% spandex for women. What exactly is RN?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

When in doubt: wash cold, tumble low heat or hang dry.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

forgedthrufire said:


> By law they should have an RN# to track the item to its origin so you can find the care info. If that's not the case (no #RN) I would be concerned about fair labor laws at which point I would get my shirts done elsewhere.
> 
> Anyhow, are they 100% ringspun? blends?


A couple things about an RN#.......

Any of businesses involved in the manufacturing, importing or distribution of a garment can obtain and apply an their own RN#.....If the RN# is from the importer or distributor a search of the RN# data base may not get you anywhere as far as determining the origin.....

And as far as when RN# need to be applied.....I stand to be corrected on this, but it is my understanding that so long as the RN# is applied when the garment is sold to the end user, it may enter the USA without markings.....The idea being that the importer and/or distributor must apply compliant markings prior to retail sale....


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

Everything you could or maybe don't want to know about RN #s:
Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

As far a the labels, they should be there somewhere even when they are imported. It's really no different than if you order an Anvil or Gildan blank from someone like SanMar the tags have to remain on the garment unless yours are screened, pressed, inked on before going through customs or end user. The FTC requires a way to track back to point of origin. 

Kind of reminds me of the tags on mattresses. Unlawful to remove... blah, blah, blah.

Anyhow, we use the tear-away tags so as to avoid this. We do have a RN but aren't using it until we run out of all of our custom hang tags (which is another way/loophole).


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

forgedthrufire said:


> The FTC requires a way to track back to point of origin.


I am not sure how you can come to this conclusion.....

Go to Walmart or Target and you will find lots of goods marked with Walmart or Target's own RN#.....If you look those up in the RN# database, it will lead you to Walmart & Target but certainly no further.....Just a "dead end"....


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

That is true but the have already been rebranded. I can rebrand mine at any time and then that RN will live and die within our files.

But from the other side, say target or walmart's databases, the FTC would require them to be able to backtrack every item.

It's unfortunately a tricky mess at best. I do know from shipping mine overseas that all the wash care, blend, etc info had to be listed. Customs took almost 14 days to release and that's because I had the original tags under ours. Had I not displayed the RN I would have been up a creek and resending hundreds of dollars in shirts again.

I'm not trying to sound like the be all end all of RN/FTC information. I'm just sharing from what I've experienced and what the FTC relayed to me during our calls.

I imagine people find ways around it every day. I just don't like playing shadow games especially when it comes to my livelyhood.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

forgedthrufire said:


> But from the other side, say target or walmart's databases, the FTC would require them to be able to backtrack every item.


If that is is the law somewhere, I have not seen it or can not find it.....Please point to where I can do some more reading on the subject.....Something that specifically talks about the tracking requirement you are talking about...

Thanks....


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

It's part of what the person at the FTC relayed to me when pushing our RN info through.


Grab some popcorn this is a stinking novel full of legal this and that. 

Here's the link I posted above from the FTC:
Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

forgedthrufire said:


> It's part of what the person at the FTC relayed to me when pushing our RN info through.
> 
> 
> Grab some popcorn this is a stinking novel full of legal this and that.
> ...


I am obviously misunderstanding what you are trying to say......Sorry......


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

I had shoulder surgery and I'm on pain meds so it's probably me.


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

What am I not conveying correctly?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

What I am reading is you think the RN# some how has to trace back to the origin....I am only talking about RN#s.....Not Country of Origin markings, fabric content markings and/or care instruction markings.....


----------



## MeanBod (Nov 7, 2013)

forgedthrufire said:


> It's part of what the person at the FTC relayed to me when pushing our RN info through.
> 
> 
> Grab some popcorn this is a stinking novel full of legal this and that.
> ...


From reading this I understand I dont need an RN is I put the company name.

"You don’t need to get or use an RN to do business; the RN is another way to identify your company on labels instead of using your company’s full name."


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

It is an identifier. What it also allows you to do is rebrand with your own custom label and still meet guidelines. Unless you are the end user (purchaser) the tag need is required. 

Let's say you use an Anvil tee but want custom tags. You need the RN to replace their tags but still be compliant with FTC regulations. Take a look at their tags. They all have a number on them somewhere.


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

You can however leave their tags and custom imprint a logo or custom graphic under it and not need your own number. Many people just put the number on hangtags with wash care, etc (which isn't exactly following guidelines). Or they stitch a new tag on the inside side seam or straight over the existing tags.

Options. Many options.

*edited to remove confusion


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

forgedthrufire said:


> Many people just put the number on hangtags with wash care, etc as well to get around this.


This is a no-no. FTC says RN# and wash instructions must be part of the permanent label.


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

I didn't mean it was right. Some reason it not as heavily enforced for whatever reason. I have received many shirts this way.

We leave the originals and then add a custom hang tag with wash information so they have the info if they decide to remove the tags.

We will switch over to the custom imprint soon. It just looks better and I feel it gives your company a more refined look.


----------

